# Sign



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

We Would Rather Do Business With 1000 Al Qaida Terrorists Than With A Single American !!!


Doesn't that just make you see RED ??? This sign was prominetly displayed in the window of a business in Philadelphia . You are probably outraged at the thought of such an inflammotory statement ? One would think that anti-hate groups from all across the country would be marching on this business ? And that the National Guard might have to be called to keep the angry crowd back ? But , perhaps in these stressful times one might be tempted to let the proprietors simply make their statement ? We are a society who holds Freedom of Speach as perhaps Our Greatest Liberty , and after all , it is just a sign . You may ask what kind of business would post such a sign ???
































Answer : A Funeral Home !!

( Who said Morticians had no sense of humor ? )

You Gotta Love It !!!


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 6, 2005)

LMFAO...That's awesome


----------



## Jon (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 6 2005, 12:52 PM
> * LMFAO...That's awesome   *


 I got that from a email list someone else in my family subscribes to. If anyone knows of the actual location, let me know - would like to go see for myself...then again, is probably an urban ledgend ..... standby - (visits www.snopes.com) .....Ok, I've been had - Click HERE. Well, it is still funny.


Jon


----------

